# Hello from Michigan!!!



## Donwilli72 (Dec 21, 2014)

Hello guys... I want to start off saying I love the forum and the information i have received has both been invaluable and has helped me to make an informed decision to join the fraternity! I Petitioned my local lodge, hung out every Tuesday for a few months even attended the annual instalation and ball, which was very impressive a few days ago a few of the bros came to my home for investigation which i was nervous but went really well. It helped because myself and 2 of the 3 bros who came over are army vets lots of vets in the lodge which is awesome! Im on schedule for initiation early January and i am super excited havent been reading up on ritual or anything just goin in blind dont know what to expect but bring it on! Im am definitely looking forward to starting my journey soon!


----------



## Ghost (Dec 21, 2014)

Hello and welcome! I just did my initiation you'll enjoy it!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 21, 2014)

Believe me, you will enjoy your journey into Freemasonry including the initiations. Congratulations and welcome.


----------



## Donwilli72 (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks guys I cant wait til Jan!


----------



## KSigMason (Dec 21, 2014)

Greetings and welcome, and good luck on your journey through Masonry!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 27, 2014)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Bro. Staton (Dec 29, 2014)

You will find this forum and it's members are very helpful. Seek light and you will find it here....


----------



## Bro.EJackson (Dec 29, 2014)

The initiation is quite an experience..i enjoyed it very much as you will as well..


----------

